# HONG KONG | Tung Tau Estate Redevelopment



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Blocks' height cut to avoid spoiling view of Lion Rock from Kai Tak *
14 April 2009
South China Morning Post

The height of two planned public housing blocks in Wong Tai Sin is to be slashed to avoid spoiling the view of Lion Rock from the Kai Tak redevelopment and Hong Kong Island.

Planned at 48 floors, the two blocks of Tung Tau Estate phase nine will be reduced by as much as 41 metres, and built with a stepped effect ranging from 29 to 34 floors for one and 35 to 38 for the other.

At the highest point, the Housing Department project between Prince Edward Road East and Lok Sin Road is to be cut from 153 to 112 metres.

Chief structural engineer Chan Siu-tack said the change would offer a better view of the landmark.

"With the lowered estate buildings midway, people will be able to enjoy the beautiful silhouette of the mountain in full from any point of the Kai Tak view corridor," he said.

The government this year mapped out a three-stage development plan for the 320-hectare area in Kai Tak, which includes housing and commercial towers, a sports stadium, a cruise terminal, a park and a view corridor.

The Tung Tau Estate project, with a cost of HK$661 million, will comprise 1,333 flats, each ranging from 150 sq ft to 420 sq ft.

The blocks will be connected on the ground floors, which will be 6 metres high to allow for more sunlight and wind to enter.

A community complex centre will also be built next to the blocks, providing an auditorium, dressing and meeting rooms, and other facilities.

As there are five primary and secondary schools close to the construction site, Mr Chan said, the department had taken measures to reduce noise, such as erecting high panels around the site and inviting noise-proofing experts to offer advice.



*東頭屯減10層 免擋獅山景觀 *
14 April 2009
文匯報

【本報訊】（記者 譚靜雯）屏風樓一直引起社會關注，房屋署觀塘東頭屯第9期將於2011年落成。由於該屋屯位處獅子山下，為免影響獅子山的山脊線及配合啟德發展規劃，房署將大幅

減低該屋屯的大廈高度，大廈樓層拾級而下，樓層由原計劃的48層減至38層，單位數目亦由原本約2,700個減至1,333個。

東頭屯地盤面積約1.1公頃，可分別建成2幢樓高34及38層非標準型設計的公屋，單位面積由14至39平方米。地盤並會興建1座3層高的社區綜合大樓，包括可容納450人的多用

途禮堂連舞台、會議室及辦事處等設施。整項工程預算耗資6.61億元，其中地基工程佔1.1億元，已經完成，上蓋工程則仍在招標階段，工程將於今年5月開展。

兩廈上連下空增天然風對流

房屋署總結構工程師陳兆德表示，東頭屯重建後兩幢大廈別具特色，計劃把2幢大廈的「鄰翼」上蓋連接，特別挑空地下空間，以增加天然風對流及日照時間，又可擴闊地面的視野。居民

也可由屋屯西面徒步走至東面的啟德明渠。他解釋，一般屋屯地下及地面樓高只有約3米，東頭屯則高約6米，透過貫通的道路，居民可瞭望啟德明渠。

暑假打樁不影響鄰近5校

東頭屯重建地盤附近有多達5所學校，為減低噪音帶來的滋擾，房署把產生最多噪音的打樁工序安排於暑假期間進行，更加設7米高的鋼圍板，以及採取較寧靜的油壓打樁機和移動式隔

音屏等。署方會向環保署爭取暑假期間每天打樁5小時，較一般打樁工程最多3小時的規定為高，以加快工程進度。另方面，陳兆德表示，該地盤地底深約30至40米有堅硬的散石群，分

散甚廣，為能準確探測散石的位置及深度，地盤採取符合經濟效益兼高效率的沖洗鑽探，掌握地質散石情況，再施以預鑽的方式，預計整個工程可加快340日完成，及節省約200萬元。


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *bigheadmandssrc * from a Hong Kong photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*東頭邨九期重建採階梯式保景觀*
(星島)2009年4月14日 星期二 06:30










為令到市民日後可在啟德海濱長廊眺望獅子山山景，現正重建的房委會黃大仙 東頭邨第九期「破天荒」採用階梯式設計，兩座公屋的層數減少之餘，「Y型」各翼的高低亦有不同，以避免遮擋獅子山山脊綫，成本將因此上升。重建項目已完成打樁，預計二○一一年竣工。

東頭邨九期地盤面積達一點一公頃，會建兩座分別三十五至三十八層高，及廿九至三十四層高的Y型公屋，提供一千三百三十三個，面積達十四至三十九平方米的單位。

房屋署總結構工程師陳少德表示，兩座Y型公屋最初設計為四十八層高，但為配合東南九龍區的未來發展，讓市民將來可在啟德海濱長廊眺望獅子山山景，所以將樓宇高度調低至廿九至三十八層不等，並且首次採用階梯式設計，每翼的高低都不同，不會遮擋到獅子山山脊綫。他指，由於調低了樓宇高度，因此每個單位的建築成本比原先略為上升。房署 高級建築師岑苑樺表示，每個單位的建築成本約為二十至五十多萬。

此外，設計又將兩座Y型公屋的鄰翼連接，挑空地下大堂部分，將一般高三米的大堂，增至高六米，闊七米，以助天然風對流和增加日照，而且擴闊樓層地面的空間感，融合周遭園景。

重建項目已於今年二月準時完成地基工程，耗資一億一千三百萬元，而上蓋工程現正招標，預計今年五月動工，二○一一年竣工，重建項目的整體預算為六億六千一百萬元。

除了設計上與環境配合，房署更藉此機會提供通識教育。陳少德表示，房署本月底會安排附近三所中學的學生參觀地盤，並安排建築工程職業講座，讓學生了解地盤運作和躋身建築業的途徑。


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Tung Tau Estate by : http://www.pbase.com/e30/


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Tung Tau (I) Estate Block 22 to be cleared in 2012 *
Tuesday, January 15, 2008
Government Press Release

The following is issued on behalf of the Housing Authority:

The Housing Authority's (HA) Strategic Planning Committee (SPC) today (January 15) approved a proposal to clear the 43-year-old Tung Tau (I) Estate Block 22 in Wong Tai Sin in 2012.

The decision was made after carefully weighing up the structural conditions and the financial viability of further extending the lifespan of the block.

“Although a comprehensive recently completed structural investigation concludes that the Tung Tau (I) Estate Block 22 is structurally safe, large-scale repair works are required in order to sustain the serviceable lifespan of the building for the next 15 years," an authority spokesman said. "The necessary repair works, estimated at about $46 million, are not cost effective, not to mention the extensive nuisance and disturbance to be borne by the affected tenants.”

The spokesman said that about 1,350 flats in Tung Tau Estate Phase 9 scheduled for completion in 2011-2012 could be available for the accommodation of the affected tenants.

Other flats in the Wong Tai Sin district are also available for the early thinning of population in Tung Tau (I) Estate Block 22.

“Together with the authority's stock of available vacant flats for allocation each year, we are confident of rehousing the affected tenants in good time,” the spokesman said.

He said the Po Yan Catholic Primary School which is connected to Tung Tau (I) Estate Block 22 would be retained. The school is structurally sound and the school as well as parents welcomed the proposed retention arrangement.

To ensure that the school is operated under a safe and less-disturbing environment during the redevelopment period, a liaison group consisting of representatives from the school, Education Bureau and Housing Department will be formed. Hydraulic concrete crusher demolition method and non-percussive piling method will be used to mitigate noise emissions. Dust suppression devices will also be adopted to minimise air pollution at the school.

Detailed arrangements relating to clearance, rehousing, ex-gratia allowance payments to the affected tenants and shop operators will be submitted to the authority's Subsidised Housing Committee and Commercial Properties Committee for endorsement.

At today's meeting, the SPC also noted that Fuk Loi Estate in Tsuen Wan would be retained.

“According to the Comprehensive Structural Investigation Programme (CSIP), all buildings in Fuk Loi Estate are structurally safe and generally in good structural condition, having undergone rather extensive repairs in recent years. Structural repair and improvement works in various locations of the buildings at a total cost of around $11 million will be carried out to sustain the estate for the next 15 years,”the spokesman said.

“Estate improvement works, including the construction of lifts at the five low blocks, will also be carried out in parallel to enhance the living environment of the tenants,”he added.

Completed between 1963 and 1967, Fok Loi Estate comprises 3,129 flats in nine domestic blocks of 7 to 16 storeys high.

CSIP was introduced in September, 2005, to ascertain the structural safety of estates of age about or more than 40 and whether these estates are cost-effective to keep. The investigation work for eight estates has been completed. SPC today endorsed to extend the CSIP to cover 32 estates completed between 1974 and 1980 (Please refer to Annex for the list of estates). The extended programme will start after the completion of the investigations of the remaining two estates, Wah Fu Estate and Ping Shek Estate, this year.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*東頭屯第22座四年後清拆*
15 January 2008
明報

房委會策劃小組委員會於今天通過，在2012年清拆黃大仙東頭屯第22座。

策劃小組委員會經仔細評估樓宇結構及在經濟效益上是否值得持續保存後，作出上述決定。

發言人表示，雖然最近完成的東頭屯第22座結構勘察結果顯示樓宇結構安全，但必須進行大型維修工程方可確保該樓宇在未來15年持續保存。必須進行的維修工程預計費用約為四千六百萬元，並不符合成本效益2更會對受影響的住戶造成嚴重滋擾。

關於遷置安排，發言人表示東頭屯第9期預計在2011/2012年度落成，提供約1,350個單位，屆時將可為受影響的住戶提供居所。此外，其他在黃大仙區的公屋資源，亦可應付東頭屯第22座提早搬遷人口的住屋需要。

他表示，與東頭屯第22座相連的天主教溥仁學校將會保留。該校樓宇結構安全，而校方與家長均歡迎保留學校的安排。校方、教育局和房屋署將會組成一個聯絡小組，以確保在重建期間，該校環境安全並且減少工程對學校構成的滋擾。


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Phase 9 - 1/16


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*All shops in Block 22, Tung Tau (I) Estate repossessed*
Tuesday, March 5, 2013
Government Press Release










The Housing Department (HD) completed the repossession of all units of Block 22, Tung Tau (I) Estate, today (March 5). The site will be redeveloped into a new public rental housing (PRH) block of about 700 flats by 2018/19.

“All domestic units and some of the graded shops of the block had been repossessed earlier. The remaining nine tenants surrendered their shops in today's operation,” an HD spokesman said.


----------

